# Villaviciosa, Mostoles, Alcorcon and Boadilla del Monte



## jmwood91 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi there,

I have a few questions about the places mentioned in the title for anyone who knows anything about Madrid and its surrounding areas. I am a student and will be studying at UEM in Villaviciosa de Odon if that gives you a better idea of my needs and whatnot 

Firstly what are the above areas like? Which is nicest to live in, has the best connections to Madrid and most to do?

Does anybody know what the University is like?

As the University is in Villaviciosa is it easy to get to if I lived in Alcorcon, Boadilla or Mostoles?

and finally does anybody know any sites where I can find student accommodation in Villaviciosa and Boadilla? I have found a lot of accommodation in Mostoles and Alcorcon but struggled to find any in the other two.

Sorry its long winded and any help would be great.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*Where to live*

Villaviciosa is just a 15 minute bus ride from the city centre so communication is very easy. Alcorcon is a sprawling mass and not a nice area in my opinion. Boadilla is very nice but connection to Madrid is not so hot and accommodation is usually expensive and Mostoles is a dump.
Good luck wherever you settle.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> Villaviciosa is just a 15 minute bus ride from the city centre so communication is very easy. Alcorcon is a sprawling mass and not a nice area in my opinion. Boadilla is very nice but connection to Madrid is not so hot and accommodation is usually expensive and Mostoles is a dump.
> Good luck wherever you settle.


Well, that's telling it like it is, isn't it???

Boadilla has a lot of traffic problems in the mornings. The other areas might be the same, but what I hear on the radio is Boadilla. However, you might not be travelling at rush hour times.

Alcorcon I don't know.

Mostoles is a dump?? May well be, but I've found that "dumps" are often the best places to live. Nice people, lots of night life and very often lovely surroundings - Bilbao was a dump a few years ago when I started visiting, but it was still a great place. Mostoles is a university town, and Madrid is near enough to get to easily, and it's on the Metro. I'd give it a go...


----------



## jmwood91 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys!

I think I might keep away from Alcorcon as it is that bit further away. I am going out to Madrid to a bit of flat hunting in a week so hopefully can get a better idea of Mostoles then.

I have noticed that there are some UEM students who live in La Latina. Whats that like? Though might it be a bit more difficult to get to Villaviciosa from there?

sorry to bombard you with more questions!!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jmwood91 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> I think I might keep away from Alcorcon as it is that bit further away. I am going out to Madrid to a bit of flat hunting in a week so hopefully can get a better idea of Mostoles then.
> 
> ...


La Latina is right in the city of Madrid, just one metro stop away from Sol, the city centre. That means you have all kinds of transport within easy reach, and the whole of the city around you including cinemas which show original version films and a good variety of restaurants. It's a lively area with quite a few bars and most importantly is the area where the rastro flea market takes place every Sunday which means there are loads of people swarming around on Sundays. The Rastro is a "must do" Madrid experience, but I don't know wherether I'd like to live it every week. However, as long as you're not living in the central Rastro streets it should be OK. It's an old area with its fair share of history and quaintness. The down side is the low life that all market trading attracts and you definitely need to have an air of confidence about you, and need to keep a constant eye on your belongings without looking like a scared foreigner. The heat would also be a disadvantage if you were going to be there June July and August. All in all, if you can find reasonably priced accommodation to rent in reasonable condition it would be a great place, at least to start your Madrid experience from!

_Rastro info
There are something like 3500 stalls of goods being sold. You honestly will find everything you need here – from gas masks, to clothing, to power strips, to lawnmowers, to porn, to artwork and much much more. There is even a section where you can come and trade your football cards (or whatever cards the kids are trading these days)._
http://guiriguidetomadrid.com/2010/07/el-rastro-flea-market/


----------



## monik (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello,

First of all I have to say I'm Spanish, so I can help you with any question you have.
I live in Boadilla and I know where UEM is because a friend of mine work there as a proffesor.
La Latina is very far away from the university and it's full of people at night because it's a well-known area to going out for drinks, that's mean that it quite busy.
Alcorcon and Mosteles are quite big, both of them have more than 200.000 inhabitants, they are bigger than many provincial capitals as Salamanca, Toledo...
Mostoles is the closest one and it has a good transport system.

Please do not hesitate to ask me whatever you need to know. This is a good way of improving my English and helping foreigners to feel as home.

Wellcome to Madrid


----------

